# Cutthroat



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

you're alright. I like your pics and calm italic literature.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW! very nice.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> you're alright. I like your pics and calm italic literature.


_Thank ya sir!!! I enjoyed the blog, vedy Kool with a capital K!!!_


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

madonafly said:


> WOW! very nice.


_Thank ya Madam, Miss, Schweety, Darlin (puke), Cutie, Mrs, Madonafly??? I'm guessin here..._


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

What kind of camera are you using there MR. Nasium?? Your pictures always turn out great.

Hounddog


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Gracias! A Panasonic DMC FZ18..._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Salmo Clarki Utah 8) Very nice... Quill.

I know a top secret spot where you can catch oodles O them there fishes on anything that floats. Wanna go...?

I'd have to blindfold you for the trip in though... :wink:


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

I love these pics! 

Quill, just out of curiosity, how long on average does it take to do the editing on these?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! very nice.
> ...


Is it Madona fly or Mad on a fly?
Either way the pictures are great art. Thanks for sharing. Makes me want to paint.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Ya get a system down fer a series of shot's so usually after the first one not to long at all depending on the speed of yer computer (a minute or two)... I use Jasc Paintshop Pro 8 for the editing, I feel it's more user friendly than Photoshop, I own the CS3 version and still do most my editing through Paintshop Pro... I'll bring a pic into edit try a fade adj sometimes it pulls the pic back to the LCD quality by itself followed by a brightness/contrast adj a slight saturation adj, sharpen and if need be noise reduction and possibly a crop and or straighten... There is a whole other spectrum of adjustment's that can be made but this is the typical basic adjustment's... Learning a good software makes difference..._


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Is it Madona fly or Mad on a fly?


_Yer probably right, Mad on a fly..._


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pictures as usual!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Grazie_


----------

